# University of Phoenix



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello All.

I'm currently attending my local community college for an AS in computer science. I would like to transfer somewhere for my bachelors in programming.

I've become fairly frustrated with the pace of school though (and with the general ed.

I've heard good things about Univ. Phoenix and they have the degree I'm looking for but what I am not sure of is how the degrees hold up in the 'real world'.

Of course, all the pamphlets talk about how their accredited and provide a quality education but their obviously trying to sell their school.

So my question: is a degree from phoenix well 'accepted' in the computer field? Does it matter where you get the degree or just that you have it?

Any other opinions on it?

I've done alot of research about the school but 'outside' opinions are worth alot


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

One important thing about the Univeristy of Phoenix is that they are a real university, just like U of M, MSU, and anywhere else. I would say that yes, the degrees are well accepted as from the school stand point. 

But, I've looked at thier degrees also. Go through all the courses they want you to take for the degree you want. I found that A LOT of places have fluffer courses that don't mean jack in the real world, one place that was offering a bachelors degree in computers actually only had 4 computer courses in the entire degree. Where as a good school has 15 to 20 computer courses for the same degree. The degree I looked at from U of P had very few computer courses for what I wanted to do, make sure they have the courses for what you want to do.


----------

